# how much for residential side job



## jbaucom86 (Oct 23, 2011)

So a friend and I took on a side job this weekend and completed the rough in today. A 25x25 block foundation with wood framed walls. 16 receptacles, 5 switches, 2 outdoor receptacles, gfi for the bathroom, 2 oh lights, a fluorescent, vanity, and coach light. Used 350' of wire although customer supplied material. My question is, I have no idea what to charge for labor as this is the first time i've taken on a job by myself, usually I would be working under someone. Any idea on what a fair price would be? Btw, we will be trimming out once sheetrock is installed. Thanks for any insight.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Are you licensed? or are you doing this without permit?


----------



## jbaucom86 (Oct 23, 2011)

Under supervision of a licensed electrician. Permits, inspections etc. he is just letting me do all work and pay my helper. I am in school for electrical engineering.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I run my business the same way. I do all the work first and then try to come up with a price to charge.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Most side work guys out here charge $25 an hour............But remember, correcting violations is not extra.


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

Charge $50 if it's just you and the add what you are paying "your helper". How could you start a job with out 1st agreeing on a price

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

jbaucom86 said:


> I am in school for electrical engineering.


So then you'd know that EE'ing has almost nothing to do with construction electric? :whistling2:


----------



## jbaucom86 (Oct 23, 2011)

Smartass comments not needed. Doing this for an acquaintance and he needed or done right away. Just trying to get a feel for it here. If you don't have anything helpful to offer, stay out of my thread please.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Wages+Beer+Cigarettes+ Lunch, and you should be good to go.


----------



## jbaucom86 (Oct 23, 2011)

Electrical construction work gives me experience to support my degree


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

jbaucom86 said:


> Electrical construction work gives me experience to support my degree



FYI

What you are doing is illegal in NC if you and your helper are not bona fide employees of the EC who pulled the permit.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

jbaucom86 said:


> Electrical construction work gives me experience to support my degree


You came to a site of industry professionals, who do this for a living. 

Asking how much to charge for a sidejob isn't going to go over to well here. You should ask the guy who is your licensed supervisor, what to charge.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

dronai said:


> You came to a site of industry professionals, who do this for a living.
> 
> Asking how much to charge for a sidejob isn't going to go over to well here. You should ask the guy who is your licensed supervisor, what to charge.


Those like me will say $2k and then hold your paper for $1.5 k.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

jbaucom86 said:


> Smartass comments not needed. Doing this for an acquaintance and he needed or done right away. Just trying to get a feel for it here. If you don't have anything helpful to offer, stay out of my thread please.


Well, you come here, asking us how much to charge for work we do every day with a LOT more overhead than you, don't be surprised if you get answers you don't like. 
Also, this is NOT "your" thread. It is the site's. You just started it. ANYONE is welcome to reply or comment. 

That said, this is not going well and will not end well. I've seen it too many times before. 
Like was suggested. Ask around locally. Ask your boss who is supervising you.


----------

